# Get the most PPD out of your GPU2 Client



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been tooling around the last few days with my GPU2 clients. I have come across a few things that may increase your PPD and that of the Team.

*1) Update your Drivers:*  I have updated all my rigs to 190.62 and I have noticed 200-300 extra PPD per card. Some people are even reporting the ability to achieve a higher shader strap without EUE's. After updating the driver, use the below chart to achieve the next shader strap and watch your ppd climb! Just make sure you are stable before making permanent adjustments.







*2) Check the core priorities on your clients:*  I have also picked up PPD on a few cards by setting the core priority to "Low". Using the *"-configonly"* flag, check the settings and adjust accordingly. Remember to re-apply your *-gpu x* flags and add *-advmethods* for some beta work units. See below screen shots for details. *This method is for use with the console client only*

*Apply the flag:*






*Make your adjustments:* 






*Re-enter your flags:*






*Now your good to go!*


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 12, 2009)

Could you go into a bit more detail about the -advmethods flag.  thx


----------

